# This dude IS FAST.....



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~now that is fast.......... I was especially impressed with the reload...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd like to see that reload from a different angle in slow motion.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> I'd like to see that reload from a different angle in slow motion.


ya think sum'um funny going on? Maybe some editing, ... ? :smt102


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

No, not at all. I just want to see how the hell he does it so fast.


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

2400 said:


> No, not at all. I just want to see how the hell he does it so fast.


With Jerry Miculek it's one thing seeing how he does it and a completely different thing trying to copy him! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Orion6 said:


> With Jerry Miculek it's one thing seeing how he does it and a completely different thing trying to copy him! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I agree 100% but, I still want to see him do it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

JM is one of the greatest there has ever been. I am with 2400 as I would like to that in slow motion. The man is unbelevable. He can do it.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I was squaded with JM and his Wife (KM) at an IPSC match in GA. Well worth the price of admission. He and his wife are good people and awsome to watch. JM splits and tranisions on targets are crazy fast for a revolver. 
Now KM is no sloch either I was amazed by the number of targets she engauged while moving. :mrgreen: 



And yes they both beat me soundly, but I believe I had more fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Needs to slow down so i can count the rds.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

JM is one bad Mo with a wheel gun to be sure!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm faster.   Seriously though there has to be some type of custom trigger job to that S&W to make the DA trigger pull so easily. I would like to see him do the 6 shot reload 6 shot thing without the use of cartridge holders (or whatever they're really called).


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Maser said:


> I would like to see him do the 6 shot reload 6 shot thing without the use of cartridge holders (or whatever they're really called).


Interestingly enough, it's called a "speedloader" (who'd a thunk it huh?), Like carrying a spare mag for a revolver.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> I'm faster.   Seriously though there has to be some type of custom trigger job to that S&W to make the DA trigger pull so easily. I would like to see him do the 6 shot reload 6 shot thing without the use of cartridge holders (or whatever they're really called).


:smt120 :smt120 :smt120 :smt120


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maser said:


> I'm faster.   Seriously though there has to be some type of custom trigger job to that S&W to make the DA trigger pull so easily. I would like to see him do the 6 shot reload 6 shot thing without the use of cartridge holders (or whatever they're really called).


:smt048 :smt048 :smt048


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Interestingly enough, it's called a "speedloader" (who'd a thunk it huh?), Like carrying a spare mag for a revolver.


Isn't JM a moonclips man?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He uses both at different times. He's one of the fastest revolver men a live. He is the man of double action revolvers.


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

I've seen that a bunch of times before but I can watch that video over and over. Jerry is the man! :smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd like to see him do it with a gun from someone else, not his own. Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Interestingly enough, it's called a "speedloader" (who'd a thunk it huh?), Like carrying a spare mag for a revolver.


Hey give me a break. I was half asleep. I was almost going to call it a moon clip, but I didn't want to look too stupid. I would love to see him try that with my Security Six using hot .357 magnum loads and NOT light target .38 special loads like he's using in his videos. :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Hey give me a break. I was half asleep. I was almost going to call it a moon clip, but I didn't want to look too stupid. I would love to see him try that with my Security Six using hot .357 magnum loads and NOT light target .38 special loads like he's using in his videos. :smt082


Really:smt011

I'd like to see everyone else in the world try it with his guns and loads.....bet they don't even come close.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Give me a Mateba revolver and I bet I could shoot faster than him.


----------

